# Aquarium upgrade



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, wondering if some ppl could pass some advice.

I'm currently looking to upgrade to a 100 to 125g tank, however i am limited to 18inches for depth due to my stand. Length I can go up to 6'. With those dimensions, what might be the largest volume tank i could get? Also, which place in town (vancouver/burnaby) would be the best place to look?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

160g is the biggest in size. 
72" x 18"d x 30"h

Try kinged pet center, roger aquatics, or island pet.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Could i also ask opinions if a 100+ gallon tank would be safe in a concrete highrise condo? I know I'm looking at approx 1400lbs to 2000lbs. I am thinking it should be fine but any first hand experience would be great. Thanks


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Check your strata by-laws for any restrictions in regards to fish tanks.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Nothing in there regarding fish tanks. Only one dog and one cat and no birds lol.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Move it in discreetly in the middle of the night.


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

hi-revs said:


> Move it in discreetly in the middle of the night.


moving a 100+ gallon tank discretly?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Stand the tank up, put it on a 4 wheelers, easy slide in and out...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, a 6 footer on a dolly should be pretty easy. I think King Ed will even deliver for a nominal fee. Last time I remember it was like $50 which is pretty cheap if you don't have transportation or help. You might want to check your condo insurance to make sure it covers potential water damage.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

think about the design of the building..look for common walls floor per floor and place the tank on that wall...given it is a concrete highrise I would hope (just saying here) i would hope the building is engineered to support that kind of weight. As Tony1928 suggests check your insurance...if the tank leaks you could be on the hook for any potential issue on the floors below you. If your strata by laws do not mention tank size then I see no issue, just move it in late at night under cover of darkness as stealthly as possible.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Place
It
On an outside wall or retaining wall. Be sure all hoses from canister filters are very secured with clamps. Don't ever leave a hose inside . Buy a shop vac for fast vacuuming and never
Leave it
Plugged in. Speaking from experience. I had a hose back siphon on the 5 th floor in a 100 gallon tank. It did leak down to the next floor. 
I vacuumed fast and got most water cleaned up. 
But another time I had left my shop vac plugged in and it started on fire. A short from factory in the motor. Started a fire! 
Never do wcs when your tired and never fill while
Doing something else! 
Bit I agree you can stand the tank on end on a dolly and put a
Moving blanket on it. I had plexi tanks as they are safer for not cracking . And lighter to move. I could move
My 100 gallon ones on my own.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

